# Kinder, Mini Nubians, Pygmy, Nigerian Dwarf?



## purecourage (Jul 30, 2014)

My Question is this, I know if you breed a male Nigerian Dwarf to an Female Nubian you get Mini-Nubians, and if you breed a Male Pygmy to a female Nubian you get a Kinder.

What would you get if you breed a Male Pygmy to a Female Mini-Nubian? a super mini Kinder?

What would you get if you breed a Male Kinder to a Mini-Nubian Doe?

Just curious!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

small goats?


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

purecourage said:


> What would you get if you breed a Male Pygmy to a Female Mini-Nubian? a super mini Kinder? 1/2 Pygmy, 1/4 Nigerian, and 1/4 Nubian
> 
> What would you get if you breed a Male Kinder to a Mini-Nubian Doe? 1/2 Nubian, 1/4 Pygmy, and 1/4 Nigerian


My answers are in red. 

Basically, the first combination would be smaller than the second one.


----------



## JaclynnKappus (Apr 30, 2014)

I have a couple of big me Nigerian gates and my book is about 30 pounds by females are a couple pounds less there itty-bitty guys years back I was just reading pygmies and they were quite a bit larger I have these guys around just because I do love the small goats I've recently got into register bore goats which I love dearly but my little itty-bitty's are so tiny it cracks me up






you can see in the picture emit (the one in the front) is not too much bigger than the pan next to his head LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

How old is the one in front? Will he get bigger???


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## JaclynnKappus (Apr 30, 2014)

That's my little Emit (he's about 30 pounds) he's my little stud that I breed to my Nigerian/pygmy goat's ...I'm going for small and sturdy with his offspring and doing very well so far.... He's such a funny little character...full grown, over 2


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

WOW,he is super tiny! the first picture is one of our bucks
he is 4 but is on the smaller side. second picture is our 2 year old buck. third picture is our 7 mo. old buck. all 3 are rosette winners in the NPGA show ring.


----------



## WildIris (May 29, 2014)

I bread my mini-nubian and pygmy dwarf goats to gather. The kids get a bit bigger than the dwarf pygmy.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

They are so pretty, but wow are they tiny. My ND looks like a giant compared to them.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I sould love to have a pair, how much are they? I have mini Nubians and Nigerian dwarfs....


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

scubacoz said:


> I sould love to have a pair, how much are they? I have mini Nubians and Nigerian dwarfs....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
> S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
> Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


Registered pygmies usually go for about $250-$600 depending on the breeder. Unregistered usually goes for much cheaper.


----------



## nanceshouse (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi everyone....new to the world of delightful goats!...I would like to have my Fainter doe bred....what breed would I use to get a Mini Fainter, if there is such a cross..


----------



## JaclynnKappus (Apr 30, 2014)

ND or Pygmy both would work. I would just make sure it's a small buck. My little Emit would work ,no papers but very small N a awesome buck 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I breed my Pygmy to my mini alpine & get the cutest darn babies ever!!!!!


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Awe they are cute, but I like the short stocky little pygmies


----------

